# Lost Season Premiere listed as single two-hour episode



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Just a heads-up that the premiere on Jan. 21 is listed as a single two-hour episode from 9:00 - 11:00 EST. It took me a while to figure out why it was not recording on one of my DVR's, since I don't normally have a 3-way conflict in Lost's normal time-slot, but at 10:00 I do have two shows higher on my list than Lost.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jeff125va said:


> ...at 10:00 I do have two shows higher on my list than Lost.


How could that possibly be?!


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> How could that possibly be?!


Hard to believe, I know. I guess I should have mentioned that it's on the top of my list on the other DVR in that room.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Just saw that it's showing up in my guide data as having a repeated airing on 1/24, 9pm.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Jeeters said:


> Just saw that it's showing up in my guide data as having a repeated airing on 1/24, 9pm.


ABC tends to do that with a number of shows, but it doesn't seem to be something you can rely on to continue through the entire season. First of all I almost always watch Lost the night it's on, but even if I didn't, I don't think I'd want to put it low on my SP priority list with the expectation that it will record the re-airing on Saturday or the following week immediately before the new episode.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

Interseting. It's showing in my guide data as two 1-hour episodes.


----------



## MisterWho (Oct 7, 2007)

ronsch said:


> Interseting. It's showing in my guide data as two 1-hour episodes.


Are you sure youre not seeing the 1hr clip recap at 8pm followed by the 2hr premiere at 9pm on 1/21?


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

MisterWho said:


> Are you sure youre not seeing the 1hr clip recap at 8pm followed by the 2hr premiere at 9pm on 1/21?


Oops. Entirely possible. I'll check when I get home.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Don't forget last season's 3 hour finale airs tonight.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

I was seeing the clip show followed by the 2-hour premier.....


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

jlb said:


> Don't forget last season's 3 hour finale airs tonight.


These guys are still on my TiVo's from last May waiting to be watched.


----------



## riz (Dec 30, 2000)

New tivo noob.. so, how do I prevent my tivo from recording episodes of Lost from a different network (g4 has sd versions that are getting recorded) My season pass is for the HD , new only on 707 but G4 keeps getting recorded!

thx 
riz


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Season passes are channel specific. Are you sure that the G4 episodes aren't being picked up by by a Wishlist or Suggestions?


----------



## riz (Dec 30, 2000)

ggieseke said:


> Season passes are channel specific. Are you sure that the G4 episodes aren't being picked up by by a Wishlist or Suggestions?


That was it, suggestions, so I guess they won't cause erasures of any other programs so I wont worry about it, thx


----------

